# something different for the weekend



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

Decided to go yabbying today, something different then going fishing. freshwater is right at my back door and great for a awesome good day, dense bush bashing and watching how these creatures work
its not for the faint hearted. love how heavy the scrub is on some tracks as it normally repels the people who are not right into it, then watching the reproduction of these docile crustaceans and knowing there's no shortage
or worrying about them becoming over fished in some places around Sydney. but when i have gone out and had a great day out with other experienced yabbyers and know i don't have to feel bad for catching and tasting great freshwater crays. we court these ones over a 150m stretch of stream waters where these streams go for upto 20kms. we played with the smaller ones as they entice the biggins to come out, i almost got bitten once today by one of the bigger ones but lucky i didn't feel his full strength. but absolutely love the taste of 3 of these yabbys and cooked in sea salt and once out of the shell, meat garnished with some rock salt. tastes similar to a nice prawn but a little more sweeter. normally not much meat on them but with nice big claws and big ass, it took me 20min to eat 3


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee, they're some mean looking yabbies you've got down there! The only ones we get here that would go close to that are the redclaws and they're introduced to this area.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

A real feast. They beat the taste and texture of our "lobster" IMHO. Worth persevering for.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

the ones in your photo are actually a fresh water lobster and are different to the humble "yabbie". They have another very important difference too in that they have SOOO much better flavour - sweet as. Be a bit careful though as they do have a fairly strict catch limit...

cheers

John


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

awesome, yeh we are pritty strict on our selfs with catching these beautys. there known as a red yabby and today will be ringing fisheries today to find out the rules on them as
i havnt been updated with them latly.

when fishing for these buggers and you spot the big ones they look like lobsters, these red yabbies water ways are pristeen clean water


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Might be a smart idea to know the rules before taking them?


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

mr faulty we dont have to be really good at everything we do mate. and didnt your mother ever tell you if you dont have something nice to say then dont say nothing at all

and mr faulty if you look at my original starting comment you see a commensence pattern imerging


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

We claiming them as Spiny Crayfish? (Or Murray?)...

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/rec ... g-and-size


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

we are not close to murry so cant be murry, and patwah it says if in possesion 10 with 1 max 12cm and 9cm minamum. so given there was 4 of us and 2 aboriginal people
and the yabbies are pritty lucky i decided to look into this as alot of the comunities in the area are fire at will and know absolutly nothing about the rules, and these people are second third generations
i asked one experienced person if they knew anything about the rules and no was the answer, il be ringing him back up and letting them know for the future, and for them to let others they know know. but then again for 2 to 3 generations yabbying and there are no shortage and they know nothing of the rules, or there not over fished shows they go for the fun and only take what they need. but also its a contradiction on the 9cm minamum as the 9 cm ones are the easier ones to catch but i prefure to leave them and try to focas on the bigger ones as they are few and far in between. but the other contradiction is that there cant be 2 or more big yabbies in the one pool at a time so fishing all the medium ones out of the pool is easy but lucky im responasable and have an obligation to let them flourish. oh yeh and also i thank you prematurly for your positive feed back and i have accomplished manythings, i have helped educate you guys me and many others that didnt know about this.

THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

We get Murray Crays in the 'Bidgee... They be everywhere.

These are definately Spiny (If I was to hazard a guess) as the claws arent white (A trademark of an MC, alive or cooked).

Interesting additions Wetbeaver.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

im pritty sure my ones are classed as the sydney cray. its good info to know

http://www.nativefish.asn.au/spiny.html


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

yumm!!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I think there may be a number of species. I think the Blue Mountain Cray in Lamington National Park and Scenic Rim National Park (high altitude) are protected.

A red one used to be plentiful at Samford, adjacent to Brissie, and they were prolific and sweet. Not sure if they're related, or still there, nor current limits.

Trevor


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Good stuff, and Gr8 on the fang. We used to cook the Murray Crays same way but with chopped up Lemons in the water, yum.
I had some aborigine mates show me how to catch these by hand as well. They certainly know where the tucker is.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

i court one of these with my hands as the other boys where to far away for the nets, but there clews can come right back over there heads and sometimes finding it hard to pick up


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

wetbeaver said:


> mr faulty we dont have to be really good at everything we do mate. and didnt your mother ever tell you if you dont have something nice to say then dont say nothing at all
> 
> and mr faulty if you look at my original starting comment you see a commensence pattern imerging


Beaver, my comment wasn't in the least nasty - unless you have a guilty conscience? I was just pointing out that a responsible fisherman would know the rules prior to taking fish etc. and knowing the bag/size limits does not equate to being "really good at everything we do".

Also Im a little confused about your later comments re the 9cm minimum limit being a contradiction as these are the easier ones to catch - Im not sure what the contradiction is as size limits are not imposed on the basis of what sizes are easier or harder to catch but supposedly on what is best to help ensure the stocks are maintianed.

Anyway, thanks for the education.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

no mr faulty, its not a guilty conscience, its sheer frustration over someone stating the obvious and taking all the fun out of things.
your comment underlines that you didnt read the whole heading story and went on a premature rant or just have to high
of an IQ for your own good that your ignorance completly miss comonesense.

also Im a little confused about your later comments re the 9cm minimum limit being a contradiction as these are the easier ones to catch - Im not sure what the contradiction is as size limits are not imposed on the basis of what sizes are easier or harder to catch but supposedly on what is best to help ensure the stocks are maintained.

Anyway, thanks for the education.[/quote] no worry's

if you read your question quote you will also find the anwser, if i didnt take any responsability in any kind of fishing i do i would have court all them with in 50m not in a 150m as the little ones are more common to come out to say hello 
as the bigger ones get spooked easy and once there gone they dont come back out so not only does that make me walk further through the deep scrub but makes me not want to go as much and makes it more exciting. also when we fish for these criters we use a 1/8th jighead hook and just a net, no stocking, just so it makes the catch more the fun. when you see a big one and you catch it in a net and it jumps out of your net and you recatch it another 3 times, it puts your heart in your mouth.

also this stream is 1 of 100 or more streams that run for kms up to 20kms but only .05% is acessable to humans


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

The spelling, the reasoning... aarrghhhh I can't even read through this.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

there only yabbies boys. i say put the kingies legal limits to 70 to 75cm


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

people say im trying to justify my self, but once again i cant state the obvious anymore in my words about my contradiction with the rules. 
at times like these i wish i had a gopro as alot of people on this thred dont even know the yabbies patterns and the size differences. so what im saying would come across sounding like a justification


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

with all due respect you must have tunnel vision mate. Im not understanding on whats not understandable other then my grammer. by all means belittle someone to give your self an ego and to feel 7ft tall
i think i prefer mr faulty as his atleast tries to pick faults but normally contradicts himself or is just to serious and needs to take a break. its good to be good at work but when your to serious at your hobbie to the point your getting into other peoples business then its not a hobbie, you may as well go out and get a job in the industry. the thing i find very funny is that originally it was talking about yabbies, now its uncontrolled politics, talk about chinese whispers.you and mr faulty should go out fishing together as i think you two will get along well with each other.


----------



## Kilgore (Jan 30, 2012)

The general principle that I understand in preserving fish/seafood stocks works along the line that it is better to take several or even many small ones than to take the successful large breed stock. With respect to slow growing species like bream then this even more important. 
Regards Kilgore


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

what people are having trouble with is the size limit. You informed members of your possesion limit after initial post, then justify the size limit breach/general fishing laws that applies in nsw, as you know the stretch of water (how many, if any are over 12cm long?)


----------



## surfersam88 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello Wettie

I recommend trying to cook them the way Finnish people cook their crayfish - you use water, salt & dill - with or without a little sugar. If you can, use home grown dill & include the dill flowers. The *most important* part of it is to cool them in the cooking water - if you're concerned by overcooking then put the saucepan in a sink of cold water to cool quickly.

best

surfersam


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

sorry paffoh, from the past have always had trouble with mr faulty and automatically went into the defence mode from his comment. why does it take you to describe it to me then for them to just ask a basic question
so i can give a friendly answer as i don't like trying to read minds or assume. and i did put a attachment for fisheries rules second or third comment. and have made a video clip and now trying to upload it to youtube to show you the consistency of the yabbies.

the big one i court in this video clip the biggest 17cm and let go and same with 5 to 6 little ones that 2 i measured were 10cm and are way to small


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Patwah, want to go fishing, the beaver says we will get along LOL

Beaver, I have only commented on one other thread of yours, and just like this one, it made little sense - but maybe Im a dopey bugger!

My only comment (which you somehow took offence to at the beginning of this thread) was that you should know the rules (size limits, bag limits, and seasonal restrictions) prior to taking thge "fish". The crayfish you caught are a reasonably slow growing species from waterways which are in a healthy state; I have no problems takening what is legal, but if you don't know the rules, then how can you know what is or isn't legal.

Additionall, I am not sure what qualifications you have to enable you to state what size limits/slots are the best in order to ensure the viability of the species.

Anyway, Patwah and I are off fishing, so enjou your thread and I'll try not to step on your toes again!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyable! Best production I've seen in ages.

Well done guys!


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Whats a lentil!!?

PS Your late!


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

mr faulty you have a very short memory. me and you battled last on the thread, another shark attack, and i said that we humans do not have any impact on our marine life in the waters in general or that surround Aussie.

hello mr faulty, that's me

i'll explain again. yesterday went to try film my catch, i got it but vision is shiza. the rules i was told by fisheries 2 years ago was 200 catch a day with max 5 Oprah house nets, but not allowed to place them in trout waters or in dams
back to yesterdays catch. I stated that the rules where a contradiction and if i could upload my vision it would verify it for me. in the one pool, i had my limit as i court 2 little ones and they both went 10cm, and there where at least another 7 to 8 more then came the big one. i court it and she went 17cm. to me i find this example of this breed of cray fish very much the same as a yellow tail kingfish. you cant cut your nose off to spite your face. 99.999% of fisho's die to catch kingies and fully respect the rules for the future as we all know they don't breed till there 70cm. i find the 9cm to 12cm spiny crays are to young and need more time. i found yesterday the catch rate of the bigger ones are 1 to 7. with also insufficient evidence showing there growing rate and makes it contradicting to the current rules, and the spiny crays would have a better growth rate for the future if the rules are changed.

butwah oh sorry you probably cant see that, can you tie your shoe laces properly nah your muscles are to big
butwah mr faulty cant be a nice person as there's no evidence showing on here that he is. get a job the both of you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nuffink 2 sea hear, moove ahlong peas...


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

My brain hurts


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

wetbeaver, are you sure you know how to measure the crays?
17cm would be an absolute monster.



> Crayfish are measured from the rear of the eye socket to the centre rear of the carapace.


----------



## wetbeaver (Nov 26, 2011)

no well after watching this. now i do lol


----------

